# Whitney's Baby Buckling Pics :) Name Update



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Here is our remaining little guy--he is CUTE!! We have not settled on a name-we will work on that once we are sure he is strong and healthy  For now we are loving him and enjoying what we can do with him 

such a sweet baby









loves his human friends 


















one white leg!! the rest all black-oh except (and this is crazy) ONLY 2 white hairs on his forehead! lol!!









He can give kisses too!









This baby rearing thing makes you tired! Can you tell by my eyes? lol! But so worth it!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Whitney's Baby Buckling Pics *

He is a gorgeous baby. 
And yes, it can definitly be tiring! But its sooo worth it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Whitney's Baby Buckling Pics *

What an adorable fellow


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Whitney's Baby Buckling Pics *

AAAAAWWWW..... you all look so CUTE!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Whitney's Baby Buckling Pics *

thank you everyone-he is a sweet baby :kidblue:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Whitney's Baby Buckling Pics *

Aww he is so adorable!!! Love his little white sock. Let us know when you come up with a name


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Whitney's Baby Buckling Pics *

Too cute.....Congrats.....  :thumb:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Whitney's Baby Buckling Pics *

look at that mug!What's not too love?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Whitney's Baby Buckling Pics *

Precious little fella!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Whitney's Baby Buckling Pics *

He looks great!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Whitney's Baby Buckling Pics *

He looks great!! You're doing well with him....and he is adorable! So BIG too!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Whitney's Baby Buckling Pics *

He sure is a handsome boy! Love the white leg. Lol.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Whitney's Baby Buckling Pics *

Awww he is so cute!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

We have decided we will register him

Burns Branch Black Magic

We will call him "Mojo"

:greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute! Great name!!


----------

